# Conversion Question.



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

*Yesss :notworthy*



Tinstaafl said:


> For battery capacity rating, the concept is that at X voltage, the battery will provide (for example) 100 amps for one hour. That would be a 100 amp hour battery.
> 
> By extension, that battery would provide 50 amps for two hours, 25 amps for four hours and so forth.
> 
> Part of the problem with comparing corded tools with cordless is that batteries have an internal resistance that limits the peak current draw (meaning usable power), whereas AC tools are limited only by the motor's internal impedance and what the circuit is fused for. All else being equal, the AC motor will always have a higher capacity.


 Why didn't I just go back to Wikipedia like I always do...lol ?


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> I'll probably feel like a num-nuts for not figuring the right equatiuon but whatever


:whistling


----------



## letmefixit (May 2, 2011)

Rocket science and electrical theory are very similar aren't they:blink:


----------

